# Atlanta Arts Festival Sept 14&15th 2013



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

My wife and I just returned from having a booth at the Atlanta Arts Festival this past weekend.
First…DON'T EVER drive on the Atlanta interstate at 5pm on a weekday. I have never ever seen such outrageous traffic in all my life. 
the Art Festival was a 2 day show in Piedmont Park…a really big and nice park.

*I discovered that there was another Art Festival in Piedmont Park just three weeks previous to this one*....an obvious show killer for sales…OUCH…
We also were able to go to Highland Woodworking and check out the store…What an Awesome woodworking store…! If you ever get a chance…go there and check it out.

The weather was fantastic and people were out walking… and if I could have charged $1 for each compliment I had then I wouldn't even need to sell anything…and that about sums it up…tons of compliments and not much in the way of sales…In fact I spent a lot of time walking around and talking with other artists and pretty much everyone else had dismal sales….however, the beer guy and the ice cream on a stick guy seem to do great.
I also had the opportunity to meet Lumberjock Ralph and his wife Diane
This was the slowest show I have ever done…
My wife Carol and I had the pleasure of driving to Verbena, Alabama Monday after the show and visiting with our fellow Lumberjock *Grizzman and his wife Susan*. It sure was a treat to finally met them and talk woodworking and visit for a while…Thanks for the great hospitality Grizz…
Well, I am back in my barn and preparing for the Lexington, Ky show next month.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

i was really glad to meet up with you greg and meet your sweet wife carol, its always great when another jock can stop by for a visit, greg is a very kind and generous man, and we got to visit in the shop , the sad part was when his wife and mine came out to the shop and told us it was time to hit the road, they still had a long drive before them, so they were off to prairieville so greg could get back to work, he showed me his beautiful boxes. and until you see them and feel his smooth finish, then just seeing pictures does not do them justice..i was sorry to hear the show was so slow, and hope this next one you're going to will be much better.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hope you at least made expenses. Ya got to share notes w/ The Grizzman, and Highland woodworking too. Probably a "NO" for next year?

Thanks for posting!


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

hey Grizz…we started doing shows about 3 years ago and this is the first one that was such a disappointment…other than this one the shows have been getting increasingly better, so I can't complain.
Felt good to get back in the shop. I am re doing one of my displays…when we sit in the tent at a show for all those hours all sorts of ideas start popping into the old brain about how to make a better looking display.

Thomas…we did make money but I always set my expectations high..if you don't expect a lot you will never get a lot. The jury is out about next year but I doubt it. Plenty of other shows to apply and try.


----------



## rthorne (Sep 9, 2012)

I too am really glad my wife and I were able to meet Greg and Carol. Truth be known, my primary reason to go to the show was to see Greg's boxes in person.

I was not disappointed. As Grizzman says, pictures don't do them justice. Greg has a unique style, a great eye for proportion and his attention to detail is top notch.

I hope we cross paths again.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Thanks Ralph…it was sure nice of you and Diane to stop by the booth and say howdy.


----------



## coachmancuso (Feb 10, 2013)

What did you bring to sell there ?


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I am always glad to hear about other shows. I also like to see how you approach your shows.

Had you been to this show before? Did the other vendors say if it was an abnormal year? Jewelry vendors always say it's slow. I have been to some shows that it was quickly obvious that my products didn't fit there.

It's awesome that you met grizzman. Both of you gentlemen are on my list of people I want to meet in person as well.

Better luck at the next show.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

coachmancuso…wood boxes

Monte…I have not been to this show before. Many of the other artists I talked with in a variety of mediums said it was a really poor sales show for them also but some said it was a good show for them. You never know what results a show brings.


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

A friend who does shows thinks he needs a new sign for the slow shows.

"It is not only beautiful, but it is for sale!"

Steve.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I've been thru Atlanta before …........Yup, very nutz. You mean Louisville, KY, don't you???


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

*DON'T EVER drive on the Atlanta interstate at 5pm on a weekday. I have never ever seen such outrageous traffic in all my life.*
Yea, been there done that. Laid back southern hospitality my a$$. Cut someone off in bumper-bumper 2mph traffic and they go all 'Dukes of Hazzard meets Deliverance' on you.

*the beer guy and the ice cream on a stick guy seem to do great.*
First guy that perfects beer on a stick will be a billionaire.

Sorry it didn't translate into sales but at least you met a few LJs. What kind of product did the crowd seem to be looking for? What did you take to show? (Edit: You said boxes, pics?)


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

Hello Greg. I have had many stinker shows. I feel for you. However, it must not have been that bad if you are possibly considering it for next year. I have found that I do better at larger shows (attendance at 200,000+).

Curious of how you determine what the minimum sales goal should be. I calculate my expenses for the whole show (booth fee, travel, hotel, meals, etc.). I want that total to be no greater than the difference between the retail prices and the wholesale prices. I make a profit at the wholesale price, without leaving the shop. So the extra money from selling the same products for retail should more than cover expenses. If not, why leave home?

How do you calculate whether sales are good or not?


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Puzzleman…My expenses are obviously always calculated on the total expenditures also…booth fees, gas, hotels, meals and any other miscellaneous expenses involved. I do not take the same view as you do: "* I make a profit at the wholesale price, without leaving the shop. So the extra money from selling the same products for retail should more than cover expenses. If not, why leave home?*

My wife and I are both retired and in a financial position that we do not have to do this in order to to pay the bills. *I do it because woodworking is a passion that I have enjoyed all of my life*...but the "why leave home" scenario would never ever work for us. 
We love the entire show experience but I also love the lifelong challenge that my woodworking is good enough to sell
We both enjoy a good road trip, seeing new places and going out of town while meeting other creative artists at the shows we do…but we also want to have the enjoyment of meeting new customers that enjoy and appreciate what I do enough to purchase it. That is what also keeps the shows in a fun perspective.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I have never been to those shows before even tough they are only forty five Miles away. I love Highlands woodworking and go there when I can but I hate to go into Atlanta. I'm glad that you got to meet Grizz.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## ITnerd (Apr 14, 2011)

Greg - sorry you didn't do as well as you would have liked. Atlanta has 2 large spring Festivals, the Dogwood in Piedmont, and the Inman Park Festival in Inman Park. These usually occur back to back weekends in April.

I have been to both the last 6 or 7 years, and see a lot of happy artists. The weather is usually kind and people are itching to be outside before the summer heat kicks in.

I live close to both (and am < 2 miles from Highland WW), so if you have any questions about food, lodging or want to come by to beat the afternoon traffic, let me know.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Charles…it is easy to get addicted to Highland Woodworking…especially since there is nothing at all like it anywhere near where I live.

Chris…thanks… Only 2 miles from Highland…so nice and convenient to have a toy store so close..
I heard the Dogwood festival was a really good festival but you never know and is difficult to judge based upon comparing one media to another. Many of the shows seem to happen on the same weekends in the spring and fall so it is important to evaluate the best show option and apply to several.


----------



## Danal (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi Greg, your experience is simular to ours last year at Highland. Even though Atlanta is large enough for numerous shows, back to back is bad planning. These are both juried and very large, you think they could consider scheduling issues. We met some great artists and were treated well by staff but chose not to return this year due to scheduling. I tag alone with my girlfriend and help setup and take-down as well as moral support. Kim does handcarvedhandbags by Kim Chalos and they are beautiful works of arts. She does about 10 shows a year and relies on her income from these shows. If your are considering a pitucular show, don't hesitate to ask for our thoughts. Hopefully we'll see your work in person at one of the shows. I sell most of my work locally but have done some small shows. working on tent and display for some juried shows next year. As you know, it is difficult to judge by one year and getting into juried shows can be a spot shoot no mater how talented you are. We love the Atlanta area and will probally apply next year.Keep up the great work.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Nice adventure and story Greg, thanks for sharing and glad you got to see fellow LJ's I've met one on here so far, Horizontal Mike met me during a show one time.

If it were possible for me to pack everything on my bike, now that would be a road trip.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Danal…you never know what to expect at a show but all others we have done have been great.
I always set my goals, expectations and standards high..because if I don't aim high I will always hit low.

Randy…It is always fun to meet other Lumberjocks and woodworkers. I am anxious to hear how that new trailer and display work out for you. One thing I have discovered is that my display is a continual work in progress and (hopefully) an improvement.


----------

